# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Cannot be Installed !



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

I want to install windows 7 ultimate 32-bit on my PC but when I insert my DVD then an error comes Here it is :

*The file 'autorun.dll' could not be loaded or is corrupt. Setup cannot continue.
Error code is [0xE0000100]*

I also tried my friends DVD but this error only occured !

please help !


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Cannot be Installed !*



Scientia Wiz said:


> I also tried my friends DVD but this error only occurred !


sounds like a pirated disc or do you have genuine license?
BTW the above error is responded when there is an installation disc error. Found something regarding it-Link


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Cannot be Installed !*

Use a cd drive lens cleaner. Reconnect wires. Are you sure the dvd isnt damaged?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Cannot be Installed !*

Thats simply a corrupted DVD


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Cannot be Installed !*



Scientia Wiz said:


> I want to install windows 7 ultimate 32-bit on my PC but when I insert my DVD then an error comes Here it is :
> 
> *The file 'autorun.dll' could not be loaded or is corrupt. Setup cannot continue.
> Error code is [0xE0000100]*
> ...


Damaged disc or drive.

Download this tool: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads

Install on another pc, now insert disc in drive and covert it to iso using nero or any other tool, now use that tool to copy the files from iso to usb and boot from the usb to install os, if that tool or nero gives error, that disc is corrupt, else check ram.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Cannot be Installed !*



Scientia Wiz said:


> *The file 'autorun.dll' could not be loaded or is corrupt. Setup cannot continue.
> Error code is [0xE0000100]*



check whether the DVD has scratches..
the disc is read I/O errors...

or check the DVD in Nero Disc Speed


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Cannot be Installed !*

Try using friends' DVD drive...


----------



## gameranand (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Cannot be Installed !*

I guess your DVD is culprit here as you have already tried it on your friend's PC so your DVD is faulty. Try cleaning the DVD and then install and see if that helps.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Cannot be Installed !*

Try installing Windows 7 with a USB.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Cannot be Installed !*

I have repaired the problem !

There was a problem in my DVD Drive !


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Cannot be Installed !*



Scientia Wiz said:


> I have repaired the problem !
> 
> There was a problem in my DVD Drive !



Thread [SOLVED]


----------

